# Kim C.



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

I live in the country and have many wild pigeons living in my barn. Found an injured one under my car today. Don't know if the cats hurt it or what. One wing seems a little awkward. Have rehydrated with warm water mixed with salt and sugar. Have the pigeon in a bird cage in the house, it is very alert, and very thirsty. What am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kim C. said:


> I live in the country and have many wild pigeons living in my barn. Found an injured one under my car today. Don't know if the cats hurt it or what. One wing seems a little awkward. Have rehydrated with warm water mixed with salt and sugar. Have the pigeon in a bird cage in the house, it is very alert, and very thirsty. What am I supposed to do now?


Have you examined it to see if there are any cat bites/scratches? Cat saliva can kill a bird in a very short time. Does it seem to be an adult or a baby?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Feed it with grains and give water! Check Renee's advice as well.


----------

